# Related Sites > SQL Course >  DB2 function to determine max. length of column contents

## sdoran

does anyone know the DB2 function and sql syntax to determine max. length of column contents? 

 :Smilie:

----------


## stecal

select max(length(your_column_name)) from your_table_name;

----------

